# bonding



## xdevaux (Feb 2, 2009)

I have searched the internet for interface bonding on Freebsd. 
can anyone help me I want to use 2 ethernet with 1 ip. for our fileserver. its appreciated much.


----------



## anomie (Feb 2, 2009)

I haven't played around with bonding on FBSD. Maybe someone else with experience can speak to it. A quick google turned up both this TaoSecurity entry and this mailing list archive thread. Have you looked into either?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 2, 2009)

man 4 lagg ?


----------



## dclau (Feb 2, 2009)

bedankt, heineken duivel


----------



## xdevaux (Feb 2, 2009)

I have read this and tried it. thanks you for your response


----------



## dclau (Feb 2, 2009)

xdevaux said:
			
		

> I have read this and tried it. thanks you for your response


Are you sure? The third post on this thread, translated, reads http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=lagg(4), my last week-end's holy grail.


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 3, 2009)

dclau said:
			
		

> Are you sure? The third post on this thread, translated, reads http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=lagg(4), my last week-end's holy grail.



http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?...ion=4&manpath=FreeBSD+7.1-RELEASE&format=html


----------



## brd@ (Feb 3, 2009)

Don't forget The Handbook article about it:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-aggregation.html


----------

